

Night Owls late night co-working group (they hate Apple) - helwr
http://nynightowls.tumblr.com/

======
DannoHung
As the owner of a MacBook Pro, I can tell you this: all of those people have
very hot laps.

~~~
barrkel
They are united in their creative diversity.

I've always thought it highly ironic, "think different" being associated with
such rigid conformity.

~~~
Locke1689
Or we just think they make good computers ;)

Hell, if the majority has good taste, I'm with the majority.

------
aaronbrethorst
The photos remind me of the stat I read recently that the majority of incoming
college freshmen are bringing Macs (one source:
<http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/07/big-macs-on-campus/>)

------
mtalantikite
I've been thinking about needing a late-night, hacker space in Brooklyn for a
couple years now -- any HNers in Brooklyn interested in setting something up?

EDIT: If there is interest, we can organize off HN at
<http://www.meetup.com/Nightowls/21183/>

------
lazyjeff
Would love to start a Seattle one if anyone else is interested. One good place
I've found that is loung-ey and has great food is the Night Kitchen downtown,
but it only has space for about half a dozen people. But they have board
games, sofas, and decor in the back room.

~~~
chronomex
I'd be down occasionally.

<http://www.seattletechcalendar.com/> shows that Monday is perhaps the best
time to hold it. It's at least a little out of date though, Seattle Wireless
Hacknight moved a year ago.

------
JeremyChase
Are these meet-ups more social for actually getting work done?

~~~
heyamberrae
if anything, they're less social and way more about getting shit done. we've
actually had people come who were surprised to find that so many people were
quietly doing their own thing. for me, it's a focused work session without
distraction...

------
endtime
Could we please get a New York meetup that's _not_ on Tuesday night? :/ LWOB,
NY Tech Meetup, and NY Tech Mixer all meet primarily on Tuesdays.

~~~
heyamberrae
we may open a thursday night edition... but overall, tuesday works well.
there's always something going on in new york so it's all about determining
your own personal priorities. if you want to get shit done, come to nightowls.
if you want to see new tech start-ups presented and have the opp to meet 800+
interested in nyc tech, go to meetup..

~~~
endtime
There are some weeks in which I'd like to do both. I'm far more likely to go
to something on Monday, Wednesday, or Thursday night than Tuesday, because
there's a lot competing for my attention on Tuesdays.

~~~
heyamberrae
fair enough. however, we can't please everyone! tuesday night is what worked
well from the start... we're looking into more nights though...

------
ratsbane
Also San Francisco Night Owls: <http://sfnightowls.com/> and LA Night Owls:
<http://lanightowls.com/> though these don't seem to have been active since
May 26(?)

If there were one near me I'd try it.

~~~
fname
Or even DC... if anyone is interested.

~~~
arst
I would be interested in this.

~~~
heyamberrae
if you want one in dc, you can make it happen! anyone can start a meet-up in
any city here: <http://www.meetup.com/nightowls/>

------
fourneau
Anyone interested in starting something similar to this in Ottawa, Canada?

------
wallflower
What is it like? Is it like a hacker/creative study hall where everyone is
motivated by peer pressure (in a good way) and good vibes?

~~~
heyamberrae
good vibes for sure! also a spirit of getting things done... you should come
by and say hi! (my name's amber!)

------
ed
Anyone know what happened to the SF branch?

------
phowat
I'd love to have something similar here in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. If anyone
else is interested drop me an email.

------
jarin
I would love to get one of these groups started up in San Diego, maybe at The
HIVE.

~~~
heyamberrae
do it! <http://meetup.com/nightowls> is the group meetup to make it happen!

~~~
cstuder
A quick question about meetup.com: Are meetups automatically generated based
on my IP and location?

~~~
brianmwang
I suspect this is the case. I just clicked on that Meetup - Nightowls link and
there was a meetup for the town in which I work my day job. It'd be a pretty
crazy coincidence for that to already exist and to be at the top of the list;
this isn't exactly an area brimming with the culture typically associated with
meetups.

~~~
cstuder
That's why I was asking: Checking it out from home and my office showed two
different meetups in my region. Either a coincidence or a clever technical
trick to get people to participate.

------
dotcoma
And to think that they used to say "Think different".

